

YouTube playback in 1080p HD - white_eskimo
http://youtube-global.blogspot.com/2009/11/1080p-hd-comes-to-youtube.html

======
white_eskimo
Its great to see such a large-scale site offering streaming video at such a
high resolution, but people seem to be forgetting about bit rates. As a
result, the "HD" nomenclature loses its meaning.

